# milk crate



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

milk crate ;the under rated tool,who can work with out them.had a siding installer ask what we tapers and hangers would of done without their invention
once when I was in a bind i joined 3 together to make a two step (trigger) I put 2 on top and one in front and screwed them together,worked great.
can you live without yours


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> milk crate ;the under rated tool,who can work with out them.had a siding installer ask what we tapers and hangers would of done without their invention
> once when I was in a bind i joined 3 together to make a two step (trigger) I put 2 on top and one in front and screwed them together,worked great.
> can you live without yours


It is under rated. it's good for stretching a board across to hang board, kick around for stepping up on and carrying the tools in.

I was running a 20,000 board job 2 yrs ago and our way of getting around was walking a bucket. Well of course they don't meet OSHA standards, so after about a month of warnings from the GC I brought in a bunch of milk crates to kick around and with the GC not having much knowledge on the milk crate safety ratings, we used them to the end of the job.

Bill


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

proficient Mudder said:


> It is under rated. it's good for stretching a board across to hang board, kick around for stepping up on and carrying the tools in.
> 
> I was running a 20,000 board job 2 yrs ago and our way of getting around was walking a bucket. Well of course they don't meet OSHA standards, so after about a month of warnings from the GC I brought in a bunch of milk crates to kick around and with the GC not having much knowledge on the milk crate safety ratings, we used them to the end of the job.
> 
> Bill


We call walking a bucket "crack-head stilts" casuse they don't have real stilts, they are always in the pawn shop.


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> We call walking a bucket "crack-head stilts" casuse they don't have real stilts, they are always in the pawn shop.


LOL, I never heard that one. That's not the issue here, I personally have 3 sets of stilts, the Company has about 4 sets and the workers won't walk stilts but they walk the buckets on any 8-9 ft stuff if they choose over scaffolds. So maybe I just have too many crack heads or pot heads on the job, j/k.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> milk crate ;the under rated tool,who can work with out them.had a siding installer ask what we tapers and hangers would of done without their invention
> once when I was in a bind i joined 3 together to make a two step (trigger) I put 2 on top and one in front and screwed them together,worked great.
> can you live without yours


When I see anyone with a mike crate I know they know what there doing and its been for a long time. It has a couple purposes and the others are a secret


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

proficient Mudder said:


> LOL, I never heard that one. That's not the issue here, I personally have 3 sets of stilts, the Company has about 4 sets and the workers won't walk stilts but they walk the buckets on any 8-9 ft stuff if they choose over scaffolds. So maybe I just have too many crack heads or pot heads on the job, j/k.


Is it possible to have too many pot-heads on a drywall job????? 

Geeshheee, whats this world coming too anyway????:thumbup:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't think so but I could be wrong


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I guess this could be in safety section but.......
today I got told I could not use a milk crate at work as a bench,then was informed i would be written up (warned)and a letter being sent off to the company i work for.they also SOME HOW got the power from the wsib to give us tickets/fines if we don't comply to the safety rules.this is the builder!!!!!!
-the builder said a compliant wsib bench must have a 18" tread/top (which no one manufactures,RHARDMAN) when he said that ,i pointed to my 2 step (trigger) to which he said ,yeah that's illegal too!!!!.....NUTZ!!!!!!!!
the only good thing is we don't half to wear our hard hat till we step outside,which I'm sure will change tomorrow after the argument we had today.
we get one warning with the hard hat,second time $500 fine,third time you get kicked off a job,company gets a $5,000 fine.Our company so far has got one $5,000 fine,from one of our tapers,but they let it slide,this time !!!!
tough to fight back when your a piece worker,and play the safety game,if we do,they will say we don't want that guy on our job no more.
told him..""" if you guys keep up this OVER KILL of safety,your going to kill off the p/w and will only have hour workers left .wait till you see what it cost to get a house taped then with no machines being used,but you will get lots of safety from a hour worker""" 
he didn't like that comment,don't think were going to be friends anytime soon.
so much for the wsib protecting the worker:furious::furious::furious:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

The funny thing they are being forced to act as an employer to you when in reality there not under the government rulings. They have been told or granted rights by wsib to enforce safety and to impose fines on there workers to intimidate you to comply by them. In doing so makes them responsible for your safety which in turn makes them your employer. This is a sneaky way to trick the contractor or builder to pay wsib premiums under the government ruling of employees protection at the work place. Granting the right to wsib a % of your earning from all employers which in reality are not.

Its pretty crazy the way ther going about it but if we all comply with this rules they impose the ruling of who is indipendant or whos an employee under the wsib act will disapear next time the government looks at changing the law on who pays who what when it comes to safety. 

This will lead to pay decreases because of builders cost leveraged by political bullying for more money.

Watch and see what happens next year it might just kill the economy builders might just stop building in spite.

Its going to happen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

bet you know this builder mudstar,i did houses for them up in your area before, 9 years ago,,,fusion homes.does it ring a bell.to me their total $%%******

damn construction work turning into factory work


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

i see it in the opposite way,wsib is becoming the buddy of the builder,now they can lay off all the safety inspectors ,and have the builders be their little Nazi enforcers and give them a split in the fines or incentives to do so.government don't like p/w,we only pay taxes once a year (sometimes)not weekly like a employee.if they can fine you to death, more money for them.government don't care about your rights,just your wallet.so as a p/w they know you can't fight back in a competitive market,you will half to comply to their rules or pay in fines,if they win in safety,thats less visits to our government run hospitals.but a hour worker will push safety to slow a job down to make more money at no cost to g man,just more cost to the builder.that's why to me if all the builders start to jump on this band wagon,it will be the death of the p/w,and the birth of strong hour working unions,something the government likes(weekly taxes)....the builders will regret it down the road


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Maybe it s geared towards destroying the monopoly . I mean if everyone stops using tools and goes back to hand taping by the hour for safety reasons, most builders will just get fed up and hire scabs at pw prices to get their jobs done in a timely manner. All the same though if that is the way they want to play and if all you can make is an hourly wage then I would slow down and be safe too. 
The only reason I keep doing this trade is because I am my own boss and I control how much money I make , we have safety guys here too paid for by the builders , but they are nobodies with no power and when they come around to pick on me , I walk around the homes with them and show them all the builders safety infractions that should have been in place before I even walked through the door. Needless to say that costs them lots of money so now they see my truck and bypass me lol.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

They have no authority in regards to government regulation. There just there to make sure your complying by there interpretation of the regulations. Person's that truly can dictate this regulations is the Ministry of Labor only.

Don't be fooled............

Holding back money from anyone because they say you did not follow there interpretation of the regulation is done but would be illegal in governing labor laws court system. There suppose to call in the proper authorities Ministry of Labor to enforce and I'm sure they don't want that. 

So next time they threaten you with a fine let them know you will be calling the Ministry of labor to over see there interpretation and you might be surprised in there response.

JS


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> the builder said a compliant wsib bench must have a 18" tread/top (which no one manufactures,RHARDMAN) when he said that ,i pointed to my 2 step (trigger) to which he said ,yeah that's illegal too!!!!


Couldn't use 2 step triggers at a mine job last year. They were considered ladders by their safety people, and you can't stand on the top 2 rungs of a ladder.

So what could you maybe use? A (cheap enough) mini-scaffold set up in each room?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Couldn't use 2 step triggers at a mine job last year. They were considered ladders by their safety people, and you can't stand on the top 2 rungs of a ladder.
> 
> So what could you maybe use? A (cheap enough) mini-scaffold set up in each room?


with mini-scaffold they want the steps set at the same rung,and all 4 wheels locked,sorta defeats the purpose of the mini scaffold,,you may as well bring a coffee table to work instead:blink:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> with mini-scaffold they want the steps set at the same rung,and all 4 wheels locked,sorta defeats the purpose of the mini scaffold,,you may as well bring a coffee table to work instead:blink:


Thought that would probably be the case.

I have a friend who has a custom woodwork shop. What kind of wood would you like your coffee tables made from?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I feel for you guys,,,, being old and cynical,,, I just laugh at em,,,, hard hat??? not me,, I'd rather go home and drink beer.

I know I'm a dinosaur, and living in the past,,, but the ONLY thing I am worried about is the quality of the job,,, and I'm not gonna hear ANYTHING about the stupid legeal junk. 

I don't see how you guys do it, really,,,,,, I'd quit and go to selling pot before I'd wear a hard hat and work off a ladder. 

JMO,,, your job is too hard to let some panty waist commie tell you how to do it !!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I feel for you guys,,,, being old and cynical,,, I just laugh at em,,,, hard hat??? not me,, I'd rather go home and drink beer.
> 
> I know I'm a dinosaur, and living in the past,,, but the ONLY thing I am worried about is the quality of the job,,, and I'm not gonna hear ANYTHING about the stupid legeal junk.
> 
> ...


got any pot i can sell,it's coming to that one day:whistling2:
the other thing that drives me nutz is it's some snotty twenty year old kid that has just got out of school that is the safety rep,and is telling a guy with 10,20,30, years experience that he's doing every wrong and he' been lucky he/she has not hurt them selves yet....nutz.....and their probably making more money than me too...more nutz,it's getting to be over kill out there


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> got any pot i can sell,it's coming to that one day:whistling2:
> the other thing that drives me nutz is it's some snotty twenty year old kid that has just got out of school that is the safety rep,and is telling a guy with 10,20,30, years experience that he's doing every wrong and he' been lucky he/she has not hurt them selves yet....nutz.....and their probably making more money than me too...more nutz,it's getting to be over kill out there


 Your right 2$,,, I know you guys have to deal with it,,, When it comes to providing for your family, you gotta do what ya gotta do. 

Since I'm older than dirt, I can just quit, that kinda gives ya some freedom in your outlook,,,,LOL

When I was younger and raiseing a family, I did what I had to do,,, now I do what I want to do. 

Old age does have SOME advantages,,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

We had this problem a couple of years back with hop-ups(milk crates). H and S said a big no no to them. My boss found these.
Approved by H and S.

This is my mates because he's a short a$$, No need for me as I'm tall enough (6 foot 4) to reach standard U.K. ceilings 2.4 metres.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

wow,you took a pic and every thing,thanks.
what type of store did you (boss) find it in,was it a fluke find or are they fairly common over there.I have not seen one like that over here.can you carry tools in it,can you kick it around like a foot ball (soccer) and have it stay up right ????
I love my milk crates,I give them names


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

They are fairly common here. Milk crates were outlawed!
Yes you can carry tools in them but I prefer my tool bucket.
Yes you can kick it round like a FOOTBALL, a little bit of techique to keep it upright.
And you can give your lad a heart attack when you drop it on the floor behind him when he's concentrating on an angle. (gives me I'm idea for a thread. practical jokes played on the lads)
Here is a link to the site. Think it maybe U.K. only
http://www.protecdirect.co.uk/Static-Steps/Plastic-Step-Up.htm

Try Plastic step ups in google.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I love my milk crates,I give them names


lol. Something else came to mind as well. But I'm not posting it.



Goodmanatee said:


> Milk crates were outlawed!


Our's say on them something like it's illegal to have one in your possession. I wrote my name and company's name on all 4 sides of one of them before I picked up on that.



Goodmanatee said:


> (gives me I'm idea for a thread. practical jokes played on the lads)


How about something like 'fun things that happened at work today'. I'll start a thread on it in the Off Topic area.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

£31.11 wow,thats around $50 in yank/canuck dollars,I get my milk crates for FREE from the grocery store when nobody is looking:whistling2:
What we got to do goodmanatee,is get those green commi environmentalist believing milk crates are bad for the environment,like plastic bags(nutz) then they will ban them.then you ship over thousands of those plastic steps,and we can make a killing!!!!!:yes:


----------

